# Compresser des fichiers pour envoyer par mail



## ccciolll (30 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, 
je dois faire parvenir à un imprimeur des fichiers (ficheirs XPRess + polices + images).
Le fichier est pas lourd donc ça peut passer par mail, et de toutes façons, cet imprimeur n'a que l'e-mail pour communiquer (eh oui, il en existe encore qui n'ont pas numéris !)
Mais si j'envoie comme ça, les fichiers vont être zigouillés (notamment les polices qui ne supportent pas bien ce genre de fantaisies).
Seulement, sur mon ordi, j'ai bien Stuffit expander, mais comme le dit son nom, il ne fait que décompresser.
Et le stuffit deluxe qui compresse est payant.

Existe-t'il un freeware pour osx (10.3.9) qui sache faire ça ?
Je voualis chercheur sur le traqueur mais il ne monte pas.
Et sur version tracker, je ne sais pas quel mot taper pour chercher un compresseur.


----------



## yan73 (30 Mars 2006)

bonjour,

as tu essayer de créer un archive de ton fichier via le finder ( c'est un utilitaire de compression integré à max OSX).

Sinon tu peux l'envoyer en ftp avec cyberduck (freeware) ou avec pando (Beta)

@+


----------



## ccciolll (30 Mars 2006)

yan73 a dit:
			
		

> as tu essayer de créer un archive de ton fichier via le finder ( c'est un utilitaire de compression integré à max OSX).



Comment est-ce que c'est qu'on fait ça comment ?



			
				yan73 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu peux l'envoyer en ftp avec cyberduck (freeware) ou avec pando (Beta)



Oui, j'ai cyberduck, mais l'imprimeur a un mail, pas un ftp.


----------



## jpvinel (30 Mars 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Comment est-ce que c'est qu'on fait ça comment ?
> 
> 
> 
> .




clic droit sur ton fichier. Puis " créer une archive "


----------



## ccciolll (30 Mars 2006)

jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> clic droit sur ton fichier. Puis " créer une archive "



Waaah ! c'est beau !!!


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2006)

ou même manip sans raccourcis

 via le finder
selection  fichier 
et  menu finder /fichier
descendre jusqu'à...creer une archive 
clic 
et voilà

edit
et pando 
 lui permet l'envoi TEL QUEL sans compression toutes tailles tous formats
( fichier jusqu'à un giga)
simplissime à utiliser et ne requiert aucune connaissance ésotérique

j'en parle en détails là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3713001&postcount=3


----------



## ccciolll (31 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> ou même manip sans raccourcis
> 
> via le finder
> selection  fichier
> ...




Oui, j'ai lu ça.

Mais pour un néophyte comme moi sur le sujet des compressions/transmissions par mail, quel intérêt à ce logiciel (qui ne compresse pas, ça j'ai pigé) pour envoyer des dossiers, alors qu'on a déjà un compresseur gratuit sur osX qui marche super -simplement ?


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2006)

tu réponds toi même à ta question
l'intérêt : pas de compression, l'imprimeur a le fichier en taille réelle

Mais comme tu as découvert l'outil de compression intégré hier à 16h00
tu peux compresser
A condition qu'en face ton imprimeur ait l'outil de décompression


----------



## Savagnin (31 Mars 2006)

ça à l'air bien Pando, je ne connaissais pas (merci Pascalformac)...
Le seul souci - je sais j'en veux toujours plus - c'est qu'il faille que le destinataire ait aussi le logiciel...

Je peux poser une question de béotien ? Oui ? Merci !
Alors voilà : tu envoies via Pando un fichier de 200mo...
Le destinataire reçoit un mail l'informant qu'on lui a envoyé un fichier, c'est ça ?
Et il est où ce fichier en attendant d'être récupéré ?
En gros : ça marche comment ???????   

PS. Je demande ça parce que ça peut éviter de mettre en place un serveur FTP, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2006)

on est un peu off topic là
faudrait poster dans les sujets pando
je sens que je vais en créer un pour centraliser


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2006)

J'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt de Pando face à des sites comme YouSendIt ou Free qui proposent aussi 1 Go sans pour autant nécessiter l'installation d'un logiciel. Surtout que si j'ai bien compris ce qui est dit sur le site de pando c'est toi qui envoie directement le fichier au destinataire, ce qui implique que tu sois connecté au moment où il veut le recevoir. Tandis qu'avec YouSendIt, Free ou équivalents, une fois le fichier mis en ligne le destinataire peut le télécharger quand il veut (dans les 24 h chez Free) et profiter de la vitesse de leurs serveurs, bien meilleure que les capacités d'envoi d'une ligne ADSL.


----------



## Savagnin (31 Mars 2006)

Hé mais... ça à l'air drôlement bien aussi Yousendit .
Je ne connaissais pas du tout ce système (je m'excuse, hein...).
Autre question de béotien (si, si...) : quel est l'intérêt de faire bénéficier l'utilisateur lambda (moi en l'occurence) de ce service ? La beauté du geste ?


----------



## yan73 (31 Mars 2006)

Ben voilou ccciolll

la communauté mac t'as expliqué la compression avec mac osx avant même que je repasse par là, c'est pas beau la vie???

N'empêche les alternatives à la compression sont quand même interressantes (pando, yousendit....et le P2P  crypté qui est legal aussi dans ce cas là.. ) lorsque ton fichier une fois compréssé au max reste > à 10 mo (limite générale d'envoi de mail des fournisseurs de mel)..

@+


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que si j'ai bien compris ce qui est dit sur le site de pando c'est toi qui envoie directement le fichier au destinataire, ce qui implique que tu sois connecté au moment où il veut le recevoir. .


non justement
pando rapatrie ton fichier 
et ensuite ton correspondant lui downloade de chez Pando
j'ai crée un sujet 100% pando
là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=134767


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> non justement
> pando rapatrie ton fichier
> et ensuite ton correspondant lui downloade de chez Pando


OK, je n'avais pas compris ça.



			
				Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> Autre question de béotien (si, si...) : quel est l'intérêt de faire bénéficier l'utilisateur lambda (moi en l'occurence) de ce service ? La beauté du geste ?


Pour les services sous forme de site (yousendit, megaupload, rapidshare, filefront, etc) c'est la pub qui paye la bande passante. Pour pando je ne sais pas. Je n'ai vu que très peu de pub sur leur site et je n'en ai pas vu dans les photos d'écran du logiciel ; ça m'intéresse aussi de savoir comment il payent leurs serveurs (pascal ?).


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2006)

je suis étonné de voir un ancien ( et qui plus est modo ) faire du off topic alors que comme mentionné au dessus j'ai pris la peine de créer un sujet dédié
hihihi

centralisons là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=134767


----------

